# Stolen audi



## Alias DJA (Mar 14, 2014)

It sickens me to have to do this - but Thursday Evening my Audi was stolen from Outside my house.


For all those that are planning to go to shows / events / and general meets in the South Coast - please keep a look out.


Its more closure that im after that its finally gone, also sad as i finally decided to sell it next month.


REG - Y646HUG - Blue A3

Main destinctive features being Carbon Wrapped Wingmirrors / Bonnet

Massive single oval centre exhaust at the back.

German style plates Front and Back

Any info please contact 

[email protected]

02380522905


----------

